# Sabertooth 990FX Solid Red LED



## Skyguard (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey all, two nights ago during a small storm. During this storm our street transformer blew, not just wires crossing but completely blew. Power went out instantly. Woke up the next morning, power was back on hoping that nothing was shorted, this how ever was not the case. i knew things like this happen. Upon starting the PC it didn't even post. i looked into the case and saw a Solid red LED in between the RAM and my CPU socket. After looking around i was getting mixed answers so i decided to come here. I was hoping anyone on these forums could help me with my problem. Sabertooth 990FX, Not R2.0, iv'e reseated the heat sink and the CPU, swapped my new parts out for old ones that i know work. Still get the LED. There are no beeps indicating what might be wrong, tried running the board on an anti-static bag to make sure i wasn't missing a standoff. but to no avail it still wouldn't post


----------



## RCoon (Jun 25, 2014)

Is it by chance, the LED marked CPU LED? I'm sure there's two LED's, one for CPU and one for RAM.
In the event it wont hit the POST screen, I imagine it's the CPU LED.


----------



## Skyguard (Jun 25, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Is it by chance, the LED marked CPU LED? I'm sure there's two LED's, one for CPU and one for RAM.
> In the event it wont hit the POST screen, I imagine it's the CPU LED.


That i don't know i did read anything so. but my foolish brother went out right away and bought a new cpu thinking that would fix the problem immediately, Processor installed all fine and everything we turn it on and the same thing happens, as far as i know all the compnents are getting power, at first i though that it might be a fried board but seeing as how it was powering the video card and all that jazz i thought that maybe it was the actual chip set, where the CPU goes.


----------



## Dacur (Jun 25, 2014)

Got the same MB, it is the cpu led. 
Are the cpu fans running?
got another psu to test with, as psu is the first defense in the pc, might not be able to deliver enough juice if damaged.

Btw: Anti-static bag is only antistatic on the inside, better to use the box the mb came in.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 25, 2014)

First point of protection would be the PSU, however in personal experience I have had a motherboard die on me, and it still provided power to the CPU and GPU and yet wouldn't POST. GPU fans were spinning and all. So a dead motherboard will still power other hardware, but is still dead. I'd advise you test it with another PSU first, and try the processor in a different motherboard.
My bets are on those two specifcally.


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 25, 2014)

POST State LEDs
The POST State LEDs of CPU, DRAM, VGA card, and HDD indicate key components status during POST (Power-on Self Test). If an error is found , the LED next to the error device will continue lighting until the problem is solved. This user-friendly design provides an intuitional way to locate the root problem within a second.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Dacur said:


> got another psu to test with



I'd give this a shot.


----------



## Skyguard (Jun 25, 2014)

Update, We've got it running, decided to do one more sets of reseats and completely dissemble the system, Put it back in and now it boots and posts just fine, some crazy voodoo magic is happening here


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 26, 2014)

If it fails to start again change your power supply and electrical outlet


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 26, 2014)

It could be something as simple as the CPU 8-Pin not making good contact.  My M5A99X Evo has had that issue before with the same symptoms.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 26, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> It could be something as simple as the CPU 8-Pin not making good contact.  My M5A99X Evo has had that issue before with the same symptoms.


I had this issue and my 24pin came loose after bending the bundle to make way for a new GPU.


----------



## Skyguard (Jun 26, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> It could be something as simple as the CPU 8-Pin not making good contact.  My M5A99X Evo has had that issue before with the same symptoms.





Solaris17 said:


> I had this issue and my 24pin came loose after bending the bundle to make way for a new GPU.


This is exactly what the problem was!!!!!, Just got a 760 (Windforce edition so the cards a bit bigger then the normal reference ones) about three months ago and had to re arrange my Cable bundle for it to fit. Took the GPU out and then did some small cable management and now its running fine


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 28, 2014)

0:50 seconds


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 28, 2014)

power supply and or board is toast transformer blow outs don't do nice things to hardware


----------



## Skyguard (Jul 3, 2014)

Okay update we have it narrowed down to the cmos battery and bios, It posts perfectly fine with the cmos battery out, The second we put the cmos battery back in does the same old CPU led shit.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 3, 2014)

get a new battery then...


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 3, 2014)

heh never seen a transformer blow short a cmos battery and only the cmost battery ...
you are the very definition of lucky


----------



## Skyguard (Jul 3, 2014)

Well the voltage on the battery was reading 3.3 volts so i don't think it was dead, Not sure but hell as long as it runs right now im happy


----------



## Mathragh (Jul 3, 2014)

what happens if you leave the battery in, and press the MEM OK button when starting up?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Skyguard said:


> Well the voltage on the battery was reading 3.3 volts so i don't think it was dead, Not sure but hell as long as it runs right now im happy



Batteries can be defective despite having the right voltage


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 4, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Batteries can be defective despite having the right voltage


care to explain how thats possible with a non rechargeable single cell coin battery


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 4, 2014)

Batou1986 said:


> care to explain how thats possible with a non rechargeable single cell coin battery


short them out infact coil cell batterys short out pretty easilly


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 4, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> short them out infact coil cell batterys short out pretty easilly


If it was shorted out it would drain all the charge from it and wouldn't read 3.3v.
Anyway this is not important carry on.


----------



## Skyguard (Jul 5, 2014)

Okay two days later cut the power to do a lan party (had to move it) Same red CPU led is back on this is with out the battery in it, Then tried with a brand new battery still wouldnt boot


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Either the power supply or motherboard is intermittent


----------

